# Do we have a hunting topic?



## calvin (Sep 23, 2014)

Went grouse hunting for the first time today. Lots of leaves and many lucky birds. But 1 met its match. Hunter went bird crazy for 3 straight hours. Hopefully I wore him out enough so he doesn't drive momma cookoo any more.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2014)

Grouse, YUM! 

How do you cook 'em? I had it marinaded in red wine, wrapped in bacon, then slow roasted. Man, was it GOOOOOOOD!

Any chance of pics of you dressing the bird?


----------



## calvin (Sep 24, 2014)

That sounds delicious. I will try that. Normally I will crock pot them in some cream soup and eat it over noodles or rice. 

No but I'm going again today. If I have any success I can take some pics for you.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 24, 2014)

My favorite hunting is for grouse. They win most times. No need for stealth or technique, just bust through the thickest, nastiest brush and while you are picking a thorn out of your cheek and your gun is between your knees, one will fly out from under your feet and scare the crap out of you!!!


Fun tiimes.


----------



## calvin (Sep 24, 2014)

2 today


----------



## calvin (Sep 24, 2014)

Peel back skin. No knife necessary 




Fillet




Boneless skinless grouse breast

I field dress them shortly after I get one and put on ice ASAP


----------



## the_rayway (Sep 24, 2014)

That's a decent amount of breast for such a small bird. What is the flavour comparable to? I've been begging my brother-in-law to take me bird hunting to get my 'feet wet'


----------



## calvin (Sep 24, 2014)

Believe it or not it is a lot like chicken. More so than pheasant if you ask me. No real gamey taste


----------



## the_rayway (Sep 24, 2014)

Interesting. I'll have to have a look here at home and see what's about.


----------



## calvin (Sep 24, 2014)

There are a few different kinds of grouse in Minnesota. These are ruffed grouse. They have the whitest meat and are the best table fare. We also have sharp tail grouse and spruce grouse. Sharp tail taste ok at best and have very dark meat. I have never taken a spruce grouse but have heard they are almost inedible. Good luck. Hope you get out and try it


----------



## the_rayway (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks neighbour! I appreciate the advice.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 25, 2014)

Calvin... 

You sure know how to make a fellow envious! 

That last picture of yours.... 

Hunting Dog (Just about the best looking dog ever) - check 
Pickup Truck, - check 
shot gun - check 
Game meat after a day of hunting - check 

luckiest guy in the world - check

johnT.


----------



## calvin (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Calvin...
> 
> You sure know how to make a fellow envious!
> 
> ...






Wow. Thanks John! Sometimes I forget how lucky I am. I do have it really good. Maybe too good. The best part is I did all that hunting while at work. I own a construction company. We are re roofing a bunch of cabins in the north woods. All I have to do is make sure the crew has everything they need to get the job done and I can go chase birds the rest of the day.

My poor dog had so many burrs in his ears I had to take the clippers to him after we got home. He looks really funny now


----------



## zimmer2 (Sep 25, 2014)

Try this:

Put 1 wing under each foot....grab one leg with each hand........pull.....you will get a cleaned/skinned/breast with the wings attached. Done a lot of them this way. Very fast and easy, works real good of ruffles.


----------



## Dugger (Sep 25, 2014)

That's the way I do them as well, zimmer. Easy and efficient.


----------



## calvin (Sep 29, 2014)

No grouse today but some unexpecting geese flew overhead while I was trudging through the woods


----------



## Sage (Oct 25, 2014)

Just got back from a bucket list hunt. About 100 animals, free range, on a large NE sand hills ranch. Shiloh Sharps 45-90 rifle, 90 grains of black powder and a 520 grain lead bullet. One shot at roughly 110 yds through the heart/lungs and he was down and dead in less than 20 seconds.

He's in the feezer, first dinner tonight and some nice Syrah from last year!!!!


----------



## calvin (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow. Congratulations!! Bet that was an expensive tag? Are you a resident?


----------



## bkisel (Oct 26, 2014)

Sage said:


> Just got back from a bucket list hunt. About 100 animals, free range, on a large NE sand hills ranch. Shiloh Sharps 45-90 rifle, 90 grains of black powder and a 520 grain lead bullet. One shot at roughly 110 yds through the heart/lungs and he was down and dead in less than 20 seconds.
> 
> He's in the feezer, first dinner tonight and some nice Syrah from last year!!!!



That's awesome!

Never hunted big game just deer and turkey. Got a fair size doe about two weeks ago with my crossbow hunting on PA property that my brothers jointly own. 


Would love to take an animal like you did using bow, side lock muzzle loader or hand gun.


----------



## zimmer2 (Oct 27, 2014)

WOW that is awesome! I shot a 3 year old bull a few years back, man it was good eating hope yours is the same. Elk hunting now but have only seen cows.


----------



## calvin (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got back from a week of duck hunting in North Dakota. I have a lot of work to do on my wine now.


----------



## bkisel (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful photo! Maybe incorporate it into a landscape wine label?


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 27, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Beautiful photo! Maybe incorporate it into a landscape wine label?



"Dead Duck Winery" ?


----------



## Sage (Oct 27, 2014)

calvin said:


> Wow. Congratulations!! Bet that was an expensive tag? Are you a resident?



Ranch herd and no tag required.

Hunt included 3 day stay at the ranch cabin with a great cook too. Probably not any more expensive than a 7 day vacation with 180 lbs of boned out, packaged and frozen buffalo included!!

It was a long drive, 1350 each way, but worth the experience. Not quite like an old time buff hunt but not that far off it either.


----------



## jswordy (Oct 27, 2014)

I just finished hunting for my Case XX pocket knife! Bagged that sucker! I have been carrying this bone-handled thing for 25 years. The bone is worn smooth. It was wily - it hid under the hood of my car and rode around for 60 miles a day for 3 days. But I was determined and I stealthily tracked it down by stumbling across it when I checked my oil. So happy!

We've also been trapping house cats. Neighbor 2 doors down has collected 25 feral felines by feeding strays. We've been trapping them in Have-A-Hearts so the Humane Society could spay and neuter them under a grant program and then release them back into the wild. Now, you might say, feral house cats, what is so exciting about trapping those? In that case, I'll know you have never trapped one! They don't just sit there afterward.

I'll soon turn my trusty live trap against the raccoons, since one just casually walked up the steps to my back porch the other night and came about 2 feet from me until I finally convinced it to go on. That's too close and too friendly for a critter that could carry rabies and is prone to biting on a quick swing in mood. A ride is in their future.

Now, people might say, why don't you shoot the coons and the groundhogs, too, for that matter? Well, I found that if you shoot one, you'll never be able to walk out your door with a gun again before they all scatter. Trapping is more efficient.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Oct 27, 2014)

jswordy: feral felines are NOT house cats


----------



## calvin (Oct 28, 2014)

I would have to agree with mike. I'd run them with dogs and tree them .


----------



## JohnT (Oct 28, 2014)

calvin said:


> I would have to agree with mike. I'd run them with dogs and tree them .


 

Once you have it up a tree, what then? Will the cat head for the hills?


----------



## calvin (Oct 28, 2014)

BANG!

Idk if I would actually do that but it sounds good


----------



## jswordy (Nov 4, 2014)

mikewatkins727 said:


> jswordy: feral felines are NOT house cats



And thank God. I'd never want a cat in my house again. That comes after experience times 2. We fix them, pet them, feed them, hope they kill the mice outdoors and leave them be.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 5, 2014)

jswordy said:


> And thank God. I'd never want a cat in my house again. That comes after experience times 2. We fix them, pet them, feed them, hope they kill the mice outdoors and leave them be.


 

I could not be less of a fan of cats. They stink, do there business in a box getting all of that all over their paws, then jump all over the kitchen counters. They are also too stupid to be trained and can easily be replace with a good mousetrap. 

Disgusting creatures with no discernible qualities at all!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't sugar coat it, John. We're all friends here. You can tell us how you really feel.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I don't want to go as far as John did, but we've had one pee down the furnace vents. That was nice when it came time to turn it on, and they are hard to clean completely. Also had one pee in my old car I have spent a lot of money fixing up, and the same cat peed on the seat of my restored tractor - the same seat I sent all the way to Colorado to get recovered.

NEVER AGAIN! Feed them, fix them, pet them -- all outside!


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2014)

Well Jim, think that one would be one my Grandfather would of taken care of. Know how to keep a cat from doing all those things?? Cut off his tail. Right behind the ears. Arne.


----------



## calvin (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got back from a 2 1/2 day pheasant hunt in North Dakota. 3 of us ended up with 21 roosters. Not bad considering the weather. Warmest temperature was 10 or 15 degrees on Friday afternoon. When we left on Monday morning it was -23. 15-25 mph winds the entire time. I consider the birds we bagged to be luckier than the ones that got away. My crock pot sounds better than a ND winter. 

I wanted to swing in to see greginnd's 4 elements winery but his web site says opening 2015. I'll stop next year for sure.


----------



## calvin (Dec 4, 2014)

. For some reason the picture didn't upload right before


----------



## bkisel (Dec 4, 2014)

Tagged out in PA where my brothers jointly own some hunting property. Got a medium sized doe and a small 8 pointer during archery season.


----------



## calvin (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice one. I still haven't filled my archery tag. If I don't get one this year I'll break an 8 year streak of being successful with my bow


----------



## Tenbears (Dec 4, 2014)

Ptarmigan, grouse taste like Ptarmigan. yummy! Nice looking Springer BTW. 

Speaking of hunting I have been hunting for my Bottle of Chateau de Rothchild 1937 for months, anyone seen it?


----------



## bkisel (Dec 5, 2014)

calvin said:


> Nice one. I still haven't filled my archery tag. If I don't get one this year I'll break an 8 year streak of being successful with my bow



That's a very good streak, in my opinion and experience, for bowhunting. Are you just not seeing them or are you having trouble getting out this season?


----------



## calvin (Dec 5, 2014)

Both. The times I get out I haven't been seeing anything. But I haven't been getting out as much either. I still have til dec 31. Hopefully I can at least get out a few more times.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 5, 2014)

Tenbears.. I found your bottle of wine, but unfortunately the bottle was empty when I found it.

Calvin.. You should get the gold medal for best avatar! That's one of my favorite movies of all time! I could start quoting lines from the movie here, but that would too off topic.


----------



## calvin (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks John. I love that movie! "Phones ringing dude"


----------



## JohnT (Dec 5, 2014)

calvin said:


> Thanks John. I love that movie! "Phones ringing dude"


 
and who could forget...


----------



## Tenbears (Dec 6, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> "Dead Duck Winery" ?



Maw! Golden Pond Cellars. would be my choice.


----------



## Arne (Jan 2, 2015)

No venison here this year. The deer herd is still recovering from a bout with EHD. Really knocked the population down. I decided not to take a doe this year and didn't see any bucks while hunting. Don't work at it very hard anymore, either. Anyway, now time to call coyotes and bobcats. Been out 3 times, two coyotes and one cat. Life is good. Arne.


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Was a good year! My sons was an archery bull and mine was a rifle. Elk roast taste good with a glass of Shiraz, from a kit tweaked with oak chips and chocolate nibs, <<<mmmmm>>> Made lots of sausage so far and need to finish up with jerky and sticks.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## calvin (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow congratulations on the successful hunt!


----------



## Sage (Jan 3, 2015)

NICE bulls... and then the work began...been there!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow, a very good year! Is that a head shot on yours?


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, a very good year! Is that a head shot on yours?



Yes it is, tried to cover it up before pictures but it was -18degF that morning so it froze instantly. Not a lot of people notice that ☺


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sage said:


> NICE bulls... and then the work began...been there!!



Both bulls were boned and packed out on our backs, but they were both also < a mile to the truck so all in all not bad.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2015)

zimmer2 said:


> Yes it is, tried to cover it up before pictures but it was -18degF that morning so it froze instantly. Not a lot of people notice that ☺



That's the humane way to go, if you're a good enough shot.


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2015)

zimmer2 said:


> Yes it is, tried to cover it up before pictures but it was -18degF that morning so it froze instantly. Not a lot of people notice that ☺



lol, thus is a hunting thread, so members need to understand there will be blood. Congrats! My husband would love to go elk hunting!


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 3, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> That's the humane way to go, if you're a good enough shot.



Here is the story, was 400 yard shot. I missed the first time [overshot] and was aiming for a high shoulder the second time. My range finder would not pick him up so I guessed him at 500 and turned turret to 500 yards but he was only 405 [range finder worked when we got to where he was and ranged back to where I shot from] The second shot was high also but his head was inline


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 3, 2015)

zimmer2 said:


> Here is the story, was 400 yard shot. I missed the first time [overshot] and was aiming for a high shoulder the second time. My range finder would not pick him up so I guessed him at 500 and turned turret to 500 yards but he was only 405 [range finder worked when we got to where he was and ranged back to where I shot from] The second shot was high also but his head was inline



Sometimes, its better to be lucky than good. 

That's a long shot. I'm just impressed you hit him at all. Especially after one shot missed.


----------



## spaniel (Jan 8, 2015)

Late to the party here. Wow, 21 pheasants in ND. Impressive. Three of us went last year, hunted hard for a week and got 12. Four years before one of the guys (who grew up there) took another friend and they always limited out by 10am. Always my luck with pheasants, but dang do I love hunting them. We did get a few Canada and snow geese to mix in the pot though. The spaniel is now beyond doing another long hunt though.







Bob Marshall Wilderness, Montana, backback hunt, 2008. 680 yard shot. Three hour hike over a 3000 ft climb to get him out.






430 yards, same day. It was a good day. 






2011, Montana's Missouri Breaks, with a bow at 30 yards. What a thrill. Much shorter back out but 90 degrees. Ugh.


----------



## calvin (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice deer and elk! 4 years ago there was pheasants everywhere in North Dakota. We used to shoot them out of the duck blind. Last year was the worst I have seen. 2014 was a little better


----------



## bkisel (Jan 9, 2015)

spaniel said:


> ...
> Bob Marshall Wilderness, Montana, backback hunt, 2008. 680 yard shot. Three hour hike over a 3000 ft climb to get him out.
> 
> ...



680 yard shot, that's impressive. Even prone, rested, locked in and ranged you've still got, most likely, to contend with wind drift.

The furthest out I've taken a deer was 32 yards and the average yardage probably works out to around 18 or so yards. All taken with bow of course.


----------



## spaniel (Jan 9, 2015)

bkisel said:


> 680 yard shot, that's impressive. Even prone, rested, locked in and ranged you've still got, most likely, to contend with wind drift.
> 
> The furthest out I've taken a deer was 32 yards and the average yardage probably works out to around 18 or so yards. All taken with bow of course.



Yes the wind is always the hard part, especially shooting across a gap between mountains. I shot him twice where I wanted to, but he didn't react at all but I heard the first one hit so I thought maybe I'd mis-judged the wind and held for more, which caused the spot on his nose but allowed us to see the dirt kick up. So I sent a third one in the lungs and that got it done. Elk are tough animals.

We considered a trip to SD for pheasants but my spaniel is just too old to do it. So we're going to WY for antelope and prairie dogs instead.


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Way to go!! I am ranged out to 650 yards but don't shoot elk over 500, to BIG and I only shoot a 7mm rem mag and feel the power dies off after that. Way to go on the shot.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 9, 2015)

spaniel said:


> So we're going to WY for antelope and prairie dogs instead.



The ranchers will love you for getting rid of those prairie dogs.


----------



## spaniel (Jan 9, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> The ranchers will love you for getting rid of those prairie dogs.



I can only hope we can find some ranchers willing to give us access. The public land situation in Thunder Basin Grasslands is murky and I still need to call local game officers to gain an understanding of where to go. But I'm buying parts to build a 243AI and hope to be ready for 800-1000yd shots. I've neck-turned 200 Lapua cases while waiting for the barrel. 

So much to get done before the vineyard takes over my time...


----------



## spaniel (Jan 9, 2015)

zimmer2 said:


> Way to go!! I am ranged out to 650 yards but don't shoot elk over 500, to BIG and I only shoot a 7mm rem mag and feel the power dies off after that. Way to go on the shot.



I personally go for bigger holes...lot of people swear by 7mm but I know people who lost animals they don't think they should have, so I went 30cal. 338 is probably better but recoil is up up up to get to long range with those weights.

Indiana has weird deer rifle regs (which will likely change) so I do have a .358 wildcat rifle which slightly exceeds 35 Whelen performance. Next I go west for rifle elk I am torn between my very heavy 300WM and my very light 358 WSM 1.8".

I was shocked how well that elk absorbed the hits. My very first shot was mortal but once you know you hit you keep shooting until they are down, is my ethics. If I thought I'd missed I would have stopped there.


----------



## zimmer2 (Jan 10, 2015)

spaniel said:


> I personally go for bigger holes...lot of people swear by 7mm but I know people who lost animals they don't think they should have, so I went 30cal. 338 is probably better but recoil is up up up to get to long range with those weights.
> 
> Indiana has weird deer rifle regs (which will likely change) so I do have a .358 wildcat rifle which slightly exceeds 35 Whelen performance. Next I go west for rifle elk I am torn between my very heavy 300WM and my very light 358 WSM 1.8".
> 
> I was shocked how well that elk absorbed the hits. My very first shot was mortal but once you know you hit you keep shooting until they are down, is my ethics. If I thought I'd missed I would have stopped there.



The 7mm was a gift so I chose to get it shoot 500+, without alot of $$. I did accomplish that and put Kenton turrets on it. I also have my tried and true elk rifle I have used for many years. It is just a plain jane rem 338 mag shooting 250 grain bullets. It is my goto gun when I hunt in more in the trees. I have a chart on it and have to take caps of an change it but can if I have to, also 500-600 yards is my max. Those 1000 yard gun are impressive to say the least.


----------

